# keine Lan verbindung mit D-link DIR-300



## tobiinhell (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe jetzt Kabel-Internet mit Modem und D-Link DIR-300 W-lan Router.

Auf meinem Laptop mit Broadcom Netzwerkkarte funktioniert es einwandfrei mit W-Lan und Kabel aber mit PC ... keine chance.

Habe noch nie Probleme mit dem PC gehabt ... auf Lan-Partys oder mit Speedport 701 von der Telekom lief alles.

Was ich schon probiert habe:
-Lan-Kabel Ausgetauscht .... ging mit Laptop auch.
-IP Adresse manuell eingegeben
-bei IP Automatisch  wird eine private IP ausgegeben (192.168.235.12 o.ä. und Router hat 192.168.0.1)
-Speed auf halb, voll mit 10mbit oder 100mbit und auto. gestellt
-Treiber auf PC neu
-Firmware auf D-Link neu
-kein MAC - Filter angeschaltet

Beim an pingen des routers: Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung (mit PC)
Mit Laptop funktioniert alles!!!!!


Hardware:
D-Link 300

PC:  -aktuelles XP pro 32bit
      -Gibabyte GA-M57 S4 SLI
      - nvidia Treiber aktuell
      - keine Firewall

Es lief vorher wie gesagt mit speedport 701 ohne probleme und auch nie probleme auf lans etc. ... nur jetzt mit dem D-Link Router

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle Antworten


----------



## midnight (23. Juni 2009)

Hm, welche IP hast du denn manuell eingegeben? Du musst dann nämlich eine IP außerhalb des DHCP-IP-Bereichs nehmen, sonst streikt der Router. Was passiert, wenn du eine "eigene" IP verwendest und dann den Router pingst?

so far


----------



## tobiinhell (23. Juni 2009)

manuell habe ich 192.168.0.105 eingegeben (router hab ich von 192.168.0.100 bis .110 frei gegeben)
...auch bei eigener ip antwortet der router nicht


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

also, es geht auch dann nicht, wenn der router die IPs vergibt (DHCP-server) und dein PC die IP usw. automatisch beziehen soll?


----------



## tobiinhell (23. Juni 2009)

mit dem pc geht es nicht wenn ich ihm mit mac adresse und ip zuweisen und dann manuell am pc einstelle ..... der pc stellt keine verbind mit dem router her


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

wozu macadresse? die macadresse is an sich nur bei WLAN von interesse. und wieso IP manuell? stell doch einfach den router als DHCP-server ein und beim PC "IP automatisch beziehen" - das ist das einfachste.


----------



## tobiinhell (24. Juni 2009)

@ Herbboy
hab ich doch !!!!!! .......geht doch nich.... s.o.
der router ist ein dhcp-server und bei auto-ip findet der pc ihn nicht und windoof macht ne private ip die natürlich nicht passt.

mit w-lan karte im pc funktioniert die verbindung ..... nur mit lan onboard geht nix


ps. der router erkennt einen pc am port!!!

ich denke mittlerweile das es nur noch hilft wenn ich mir ne netzwerk-karte kaufe und die rein setze ...... hab schon alles ausprobiert aber es sieht nach einem nvidia - dlink problem aus


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2009)

Hast du die Netzwerkkarte mal aus dem Gerätemanager gelöscht und neu erkennen lassen? Lass dir aber auch die ausgeblendenen Geräte anzeigen, wennn die vielleicht schon mehrfach drin ist dann die anderen auch löschen. Ich kenne das Problem, hatte ich mit Vista am Anfang auch.


----------



## tobiinhell (24. Juni 2009)

jetzt wo du es sagst fällt mir ein das ich mich gewundert habe das unter "start-einstellungen-netzwerkverbindungen" lan verbindung 5 steht!!!!! hab mir wohl die ausgeblendeten geräte nicht anzeigen lassen.

werde das heute abend sofort ausprobieren und mich dann melden.


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2009)

Sonst könnte helfen: Verbindung deaktivieren, auf DHCP etc. einstellen, Kabel einstecken und die Verbindung wieder aktivieren.
Mag komisch klingen, hilft aber oft.

so far


----------



## tobiinhell (25. Juni 2009)

hat alles nix geholfen  ..... hab ne neue lankarte eingesteckt und die lan verbindung war da ... nun allerdings hat die graka nicht mehr genug ressourcen und läuft jetzt mit diesem vga not modus .... ich brech noch zusammen bei diesem scheiss mainboard.


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

WTH?

Was hat denn die Grafikkarte mit dem Netzwerk zu tun? Ressourcen? Meinst du IRQs? Was bitte hast du da für ein Board, die sollte an sich automatisch verteilt werden. Alternativ die Lankarte in einen anderen Slot stecken.

so far


----------



## tobiinhell (25. Juni 2009)

...ja genau die irq sollte er automatisch vergeben aber seit ich die nwk(realtek) drin hab macht die graka terror. werde die nwk heute abend mal in einen anderen slot stecken. das board ist ein gigabyte ga-m57-s4 sli (wo ich übrigens nur theater mit habe),
die graka ist eine gainwards bliss 9600gt golden-sample


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2009)

Deaktiviere alles im Bios was du nicht brauchst. Das sollte eigentlich etwas Ressourcen freimachen.


----------



## tobiinhell (25. Juni 2009)

....und wieder eine erfahrung reicher .....

Gigabyte hat ein defektes bios update raus gebracht mit einem bug der den lanchip lahm legt!!!!


also hab ich ein altes bios geflash und alles geht wieder wunderbar.


vielen vielen dank für eure hilfe und ..... kauft blos kein board von gigabyte


----------



## riedochs (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mit meinen Gigabytes zufrieden.

Alledings mache ich auch kaum Biosupdates.


----------

